# EXCLUSIVE DETAILING NEWS - Zymol to launch New product 1/3/17 updated



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So we have been talking to Zymol.com about the launch of a new product on 1/3/17 -

Watch This Space more to come on this .........................but in the meantime discuss below ... looking forward to hearing what you think

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like an expensive beer.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Perhaps they've finally worked out how to make Solaris :lol:


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

*EXCLUSIVE DETAILING NEWS - Zymol to launch New product 1/3/17*

Finaly some new products. Looking forward.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Look like an expansive aftershave..
Finaly a new product from zymol..hoooohoo


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Aftershave?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pics show the letters Au so sun or gold? Unlikely to be anything to do with Solaris but it's clearly a liquid of some description?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

My comment was a bit tongue in cheek :thumb:

I'd imagine its a Zymol version of Polish Angel Cosmic.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

lol aftershave and beer ....


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Whatever it is, the following order of event will no doubt occur:

Favourable early reviews
Fan boys get excited
Adulation gradually replaced by negative comments (poor performance, high price etc.)
Zymol get shirty and throw their toys out of the pram
Silence from Zymol for another five years


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You forgot threats to sue and a £10k deposit lol.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Alex L said:


> You forgot threats to sue and a £10k deposit lol.


My mistake! I wonder if the application process will involve copious amounts of bull like Royale?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As authorised Zymol Resellers for 10 years it would be nice if I could hint at what it is - but have no idea...


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks like some kind of coating. Nice bottle!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Its official - I wont know what it is before anyone else...

Still, it might be a pretty girl to wax your car on the same basis as guesses were made on the initial picture featuring a bottle


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Something organic maybe


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

NEWS PROVIDED BY Zymol 
Feb 01, 2017,

BROOKSVILLE, Fla., Feb. 1, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- Zymöl (Phitech, LLC) is pleased to announce the grant of US Patent No. 9,079,695. This patent provides protection for the all important 'Zymöl' self-vacuumizing container that keeps Zymöl Waxes and Glazes virtually fresh forever.

The Zymöl Wax and Glaze container uses an O-ring with an elliptical cross-section secured within a gasket seat around the Zymöl container that holds the bio-active Zymöl formulas.

Zymol
"The grant of this patent provides further recognition of the quality and continued innovation by the Zymöl engineering team," says Charles Bennett CEO. "We are moving forward with other patent results that will put us 30 years into the future."

"Simply," says Bennett, "we are changing everything currently known about surface care."


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Zymol Announces New Detailing Studio with Lamborghini in Singapore,

A first in many Zymöl Studios to be opened in the next 3 years, Lamborghini chose to incorporate a Zymöl Licensed Detailer Studio within their luxury car showroom.

"This exciting collaboration sees the expansion of products and services available to the discerning car owner by providing a one-stop centre for all of their exotic car needs," says Charles Bennett, CEO of Zymöl.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-with-lamborghini-in-singapore-300392943.html


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

CarChem said:


> NEWS PROVIDED BY Zymol
> Feb 01, 2017,
> 
> BROOKSVILLE, Fla., Feb. 1, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- Zymöl (Phitech, LLC) is pleased to announce the grant of US Patent No. 9,079,695. This patent provides protection for the all important 'Zymöl' self-vacuumizing container that keeps Zymöl Waxes and Glazes virtually fresh forever.
> ...


How does a fancy container 'change everything currently known about surface care'? I have waxes in the garage that have been there for years in the heat with ordinary lids and they're still perfectly fine. I'm beginning to think Zymol have been taken over by a cosmetics company and are using the same mix pseudoscience and snake oil to peddle their wares.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CarChem said:


> NEWS PROVIDED BY Zymol
> Feb 01, 2017,
> 
> BROOKSVILLE, Fla., Feb. 1, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- Zymöl (Phitech, LLC) is pleased to announce the grant of US Patent No. 9,079,695. This patent provides protection for the all important 'Zymöl' self-vacuumizing container that keeps Zymöl Waxes and Glazes virtually fresh forever.
> ...





CarChem said:


> Zymol Announces New Detailing Studio with Lamborghini in Singapore,
> 
> A first in many Zymöl Studios to be opened in the next 3 years, Lamborghini chose to incorporate a Zymöl Licensed Detailer Studio within their luxury car showroom.
> 
> ...





Bulkhead said:


> How does a fancy container 'change everything currently known about surface care'? I have waxes in the garage that have been there for years in the heat with ordinary lids and they're still perfectly fine. I'm beginning to think Zymol have been taken over by a cosmetics company and are using the same mix pseudoscience and snake oil to peddle their wares.


Its none of these >


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

'lets see whats real'

So its definitely not Solaris then :lol:


----------

